# DMOC 445 Flash or ccs file



## TIE1961 (Jul 28, 2020)

Brian_rides_bikes said:


> I recently purchased a DMOC 445 controller that was set up to run with an AC90 moto


I recently purchased a DMOC 445 II controller and need to set it up to run with an AC90 motor. Do you have the ccs file for the 445II controller?


----------

